# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Masteron for MMA

## sdstacker

How would Masteron fair in a cycle for MMA? I like how it won't pack on wieght and will increase strength, but will it kill cardio like tren ?

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> How would Masteron fair in a cycle for MMA? I like how it won't pack on wieght and will increase strength, but will it kill cardio like tren?



Just bust your ass in the gym; and if you already are, then step it up a notch. No need to risk getting busted on the sauce.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

masteron wont mess your cardio up but it wont give strength gains either. There are better options IMO

----------


## sdstacker

> masteron wont mess your cardio up but it wont give strength gains either. There are better options IMO


Way to leave me hanging. I was thinking a lower dose of Equi with Haloteston at the end, but thought that 200mg Masteron per week might titghten things up a bit. What do you think?

----------


## graeme87

masterone is weak and 200mg per week is not nearly enough. 

what are you looking for? strength and a few lbs of muscle?

----------


## graeme87

Sorry I just read your post again, you don’t want weight gain. It really all comes down to your diet with weight gain so you could use “bulking” drugs and not gain anything if your not eating excess calories. 

Anyway for MMA try test, tbol, hal. One or a combination of those would be good.

----------

